# CONGRATS TENIDA for winning xbox one contest!



## 10 numberi (Oct 1, 2014)

[/QUOTE]*CONGRATS!*

Someone inform him to report here asasp.


----------



## snap (Oct 1, 2014)

Wait, which contest and why was i not in it 

Congrats tenida


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 1, 2014)

^ Ign contest. Though I suspect foul play still a winner is a winner. I think he is somewhat associated with that ign india editor. 

If they want to prove I am wrong then please send one prize to me too. I am not associated with anybody. Anyways It seems I have to buy one now this year. I was waiting for this contest to end.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

Tagging [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION].
And which contest OP? No details. :/


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 1, 2014)

^Don't waste your money on that console-get a ps4 or better still,a gaming pc instead.Not enough good games are available for xb1 at the moment to justify its astronomical price tag.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ^Don't wait your money on that console-get a ps4 or better still,a gaming pc instead.Not enough good games are available for xb1 at the moment to justify its astronomical price tag.



One word, "Kinect".



Spoiler



And I hope we might just have evolved this thread in yet another debate about xbox and ps4.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 1, 2014)

It was not intended to spark a xbox1 vs ps4 debate-i think both the consoles are pretty good but unfortunately,as long as the game library for xbox 1 improves to some extent,i don't think buying it is going to be worthwhile.Moreover some of its launch titles like dead rising 3,ryse etc which were formerly xb1 exclusives are slated for release on steam-so there is really no compelling reason to get a xbox 1 at the moment,unless someone feels he'll be able to stay content by playing only the few remaining titles that are currently available for this platform.It will be a better idea to wait for a year or so if someone really wishes to go for it.I hope by then more good games will eventually become available for XB1.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Tagging [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION].
> And which contest OP? No details. :/


Go to ign you will notice it.



quicky008 said:


> ^Don't wait your money on that console-get a ps4 or better still,a gaming pc instead.Not enough good games are available for xb1 at the moment to justify its astronomical price tag.



All the latest consoles have astronomical price tag & none of these consoles are really a great improvement. 
I have ps 1,2,3. Never owned an xbox thats why I will get it no matter how stupid & bulky it looks. For the games halo & forza is enough for me. Hope they re-release Gears of war set also for xbox one then I am done.
I was going for xbox 360 but since I have a soft corner for killer instinct & halo series (halo 5) I thought of going with this one.

Also I still love to game on pc but I love trophies & achievements more. Steam achievement system is ikay but the game price is too much.I can't afford to pay for such games every month.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 1, 2014)

What I won what?

- - - Updated - - -

Hey I won Xbox One wow man


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 2, 2014)

Tenida said:


> What I won what?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey I won Xbox One wow man


You just gave an award winning expression!


----------



## max_007 (Oct 2, 2014)

Waaaoo....Many congratulations Tenida


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 2, 2014)

Tenida said:


> What I won what?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey I won Xbox One wow man


Don't try to act I know you have connections with that site.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2014)

Tenida said:


> What I won what?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey I won Xbox One wow man



Congratulations!!! Brother Tenida.
Feeling myself Proud & Happy,that at least and last a Kolkata-N has achieved it.

Rejoice and enjoy,Buddy.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Don't try to act I know you have connections with that site.


LOL haha


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

[MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] what was the contest?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] what was the contest?



IGN XBOX ONE Contest


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

^^ yeah , i know was ign contest.
What you had to do in this contest?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 2, 2014)

My jealousy level at the moment : 
*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTRtLaARXC1xONOVmgWew42KpRA0J2f1zJXMxKj3IpHJlY_UiSGDA


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION] your post plus avatar


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 3, 2014)

congos


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow congrats boy


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Congo


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Tenida (Oct 8, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/6YY5aJB.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 8, 2014)

*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/641/298/448.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 8, 2014)

<-- My reaction


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

<- my reaction


----------



## funskar (Oct 9, 2014)

COngrats tenida..


----------

